# What fruit do you all feed to your centipedes



## NYAN (Mar 15, 2018)

As some of us know, and others may not, centipedes can and will eat fruit. My question for you all is, what kind of fruits have you offered to your Pedes and had them eat? I have only tried banana and I do not think they were hungry, so it went uneaten.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 15, 2018)

Ah ah, never tried, in all honesty 

But I would love to try with an half apple, don't know why


----------



## NYAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Try it and let us know how it works, I think tomorrow I will give it another shot also.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 15, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Try it and let us know how it works


Ah, wish that 

I have to play the 'knock-door' game since she is always under her fav. piece of cork bark, with a pretty large body. Seriously she's a class A pet hole... my guess is pre molt


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 15, 2018)

I've seen pictures of pedes happily munching on kiwi but I've never offered it.


----------



## NYAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I've seen pictures of pedes happily munching on kiwi but I've never offered it.


Interesting! 


Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah, wish that
> 
> I have to play the 'knock-door' game since she is always under her fav. piece of cork bark, with a pretty large body. Seriously she's a class A pet hole... my guess is pre molt


Ah I see, antisocial centipede.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 15, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Ah I see, antisocial centipede.


Better this way, because when she's out, she acts like a '_Carlito's Way_' Mafioso, and I have to provide, only for calm her, a couple of fatty _B.dubia_ 

Once I was sleeping and she managed to woke me up with that sound... the sound of her head pushing the top for exit.
I felt like Henry Charrière in 'Papillon' (the book) when he received a 'shower' of 'pedes crawling out of those humid walls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 15, 2018)

So far, I've used banana and grapes. Only a few of my pedes will readily take banana, but they'll all gorge on grapes without much hesitation. However, they do seem to prefer red/purple grapes over green ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 15, 2018)

Grapes and apples were the favorites.  I fed these to polymorpha and viridis.  Fed banana too, but that was largely ignored.


----------



## chanda (Mar 15, 2018)

I've never tried offering fruit to my centipedes, but maybe I'll give it a shot next time I chop some fruit up for the crab and the beetles and roaches.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah, grapes are a favourite of my pedes too, especially the red/purple ones. They normally eat the slices I offer them right down to the skin.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Mar 15, 2018)

Banana, dragonfruit, mango, and strawberry are favorites of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Mar 15, 2018)

NYAN said:


> As some of us know, and others may not, centipedes can and will eat fruit. My question for you all is, what kind of fruits have you offered to your Pedes and had them eat? I have only tried banana and I do not think they were hungry, so it went uneaten.


I recently offered mine a bit of very ripe banana, and I saw her nibble at it for quite a while.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Mar 15, 2018)

I find it helps to offer small slivers of fruit with tongs, wafting it near their antennae so they can smell it. Leaving it out for more than a while just attracts pests and mold, and rotten fruit doesn't seem appealing to centipedes either.

Some 'pedes just don't like fruit. My multidens and Mint Leg attack the fruit like insect prey and even after they detect it isn't prey, they just take a lick or two before walking away. On the other hand, my hainanum have never refused fruit of any kind, taking it gently from the tongs. The rest are in between.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 15, 2018)

This thread's given me the idea that I might start filming the occasional centipede feeding video using fruit instead of insects.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 15, 2018)

LawnShrimp said:


> I find it helps to offer small slivers of fruit with tongs, wafting it near their antennae so they can smell it. Leaving it out for more than a while just attracts pests and mold, and rotten fruit doesn't seem appealing to centipedes either.


I second that. Don't shove it in their face, but put it quite close to their head, and they'll usually go for it if they want it. And definitely don't leave it in there if the pede doesn't take it straight away - not only will it attract mold and fruit flies, but it will give the whole enclosure a pungent smell that requires nothing short of a complete substrate change (this is coming from experience after leaving a banana slice in one of my pede enclosures overnight).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Good advice everyone! I’ll try some apple today and see how it goes.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Mar 16, 2018)

Grapes are a favourite, plums, mango, cherries and blueberries are all taken no questions asked. They probably like their fruit sweet which is why they mostly ignore banana unless it's really ripe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 16, 2018)

The only pede I've ever had turn down red/purple grape is Azog. However, Azog has recently been very hesitant to eat anything, insect or fruit, so perhaps it's getting ready to molt...
Anyway, I'll probably experiment a little more in regards to pede fruit preferences. I'll likely film my next feeding compilation using various fruit instead of insects.


----------



## RTTB (Mar 16, 2018)

I’ve never tried offering fruit.


----------



## NYAN (Mar 16, 2018)

My heros came out and it was hungry, the way I know is it tried to eat my finger. Guess it didn’t want the apple though because it went back into its burrow. However one of my polymorpha ate some apple.


----------



## Lithobius (Mar 16, 2018)

... I thought this thread was a joke but now I want to try giving my little girl an apple.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Mar 16, 2018)

Lithobius said:


> ... I thought this thread was a joke but now I want to try giving my little girl an apple.


Yup, mine love their grapes. One of my green rubripes actually dragged the grape under its hide and it started to go a little bit mouldy, the other is still a pedeling and it entirely ignores grapes.
Old crappy pic of my tiger rubripes with a grape:


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 16, 2018)

Here's my green rubripes and the smaller of my two Kurandas eating grape slices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Lithobius (Mar 18, 2018)

Ok I just got home with an apple, time to slice it up and see who likes it. I think grapes will be the next attempt.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Mar 19, 2018)

I've tried a few with my gigantea, polymorpha and heros but only the heros ate a little banana


----------



## Lithobius (Mar 19, 2018)

Of the 3 polymorpha, the medium one seemed to like it, the little one curled up next to it really close, not sure if he nibbled it or not and the big didn't seem to care but it looks like it might have been chewed on this morning.

Grapes next


----------



## NYAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Well, last night my arizonensis tried to eat my finger again. To reward good behavior, I gave it a slice of apple. I walk out of the room and the Apple has disappeared. Today there is no sign of it, so most either the centipede container is haunted or it moved it into its burrow to eat hopefully.


----------



## the league of shadows (Mar 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Better this way, because when she's out, she acts like a '_Carlito's Way_' Mafioso, and I have to provide, only for calm her, a couple of fatty _B.dubia_
> 
> Once I was sleeping and she managed to woke me up with that sound... the sound of her head pushing the top for exit.
> I felt like Henry Charrière in 'Papillon' (the book) when he received a 'shower' of 'pedes crawling out of those humid walls


A "shower of pedes"?omg wow thats crazy.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 27, 2018)

the league of shadows said:


> A "shower of pedes"?omg wow thats crazy.


Yes. He was a prisoner in French Guyana, Caienna prison. Once he was sleeping (I mean, the way someone can sleep, in such a place, lol) and he heard a sorta dull sound, then becoming more stronger and, finally, huge 'pedes (they were the big South American ones) on him, straight from those humid as hell, old walls


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 27, 2018)

Interesting thread, I don't know much about centipedes and I'd assumed they only ate meat for some reason. I'm going to try to pick up an S. polymorpha at a reptile expo next month so I'll have to try this if I do.


----------



## NYAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Interesting thread, I don't know much about centipedes and I'd assumed they only ate meat for some reason. I'm going to try to pick up an S. polymorpha at a reptile expo next month so I'll have to try this if I do.


In California you can find them for free.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## the league of shadows (Mar 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes. He was a prisoner in French Guyana, Caienna prison. Once he was sleeping (I mean, the way someone can sleep, in such a place, lol) and he heard a sorta dull sound, then becoming more stronger and, finally, huge 'pedes (they were the big South American ones) on him, straight from those humid as hell, old walls


Jesus...i can visualize all of this thats a nightmare for me only because there are no jars to catch them all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 27, 2018)

NYAN said:


> In California you can find them for free.


Well then they should be cheap at the expo because I'm not sure at all where I'd find one where I'm at. Not sure if I've even seen one in the wild before.


----------



## NYAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Well then they should be cheap at the expo because I'm not sure at all where I'd find one where I'm at. Not sure if I've even seen one in the wild before.


If you call $20 cheap maybe. Where do you live roughly?


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 27, 2018)

NYAN said:


> If you call $20 cheap maybe. Where do you live roughly?


Central Valley.


----------



## NYAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Central Valley.


I am not familiar with that area unfortunately, maybe others can help. Farthest north I’ve been is 100 miles or so below you.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Mar 27, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Central Valley.


According to the INaturalist app, polys are found everywhere south of Reno. They likely won't be found in forested or humid areas though, preferring desert or dry grasses areas.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 27, 2018)

LawnShrimp said:


> According to the INaturalist app, polys are found everywhere south of Reno. They likely won't be found in forested or humid areas though, preferring desert or dry grasses areas.


My area is considered a desert. Just need to find out exactly what areas they live in I guess.


----------



## JDS123 (Mar 27, 2018)

Never tried, crazy, wonder if specific ones are more likely to eat fruits from native habitats


----------



## NYAN (Jun 18, 2018)

Just snapped this pic. Scolopendra polymorpha eating apple.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 18, 2018)

Cairns green rubripes eating banana:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN (Jun 18, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Cairns green rubripes eating banana:
> View attachment 278395


Beautiful colors also!


----------



## NYAN (Jun 18, 2018)

Scolopendra hainanum enjoyed some also. Couldn’t get a photo though.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 18, 2018)

I use a bottle cap and fill it with mushed banana. Most of my centipedes won't eat it though.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 18, 2018)

My pedes' fruit preferences all fluctuate. Sometimes they go after it with no hesitation, other times they outright avoid it.


----------



## StampFan (Aug 9, 2018)

This thread makes me start to wonder if it would be worth trying some Repashy, like the Grubs n Fruit, or any of the Crested Gecko diets.  All fruit based with protein added.  Mango, banana, etc.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 9, 2018)

StampFan said:


> This thread makes me start to wonder if it would be worth trying some Repashy, like the Grubs n Fruit, or any of the Crested Gecko diets.  All fruit based with protein added.  Mango, banana, etc.


I think I’ve heard of people feeding that actually. Today I offered cucumbers to my Pedes. No one has eaten any yet, but it’s only been 20 mins as of now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Euscorpius (Aug 10, 2018)

_Scutigera coleoptrata_ and _Cryptops sp._ pling eating apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cecdog (Aug 12, 2018)

Watermelon! I also use Pangea watermelon gecko food to add some protein.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Euscorpius (Aug 28, 2018)

S. dehaani vs canteloupe!





Today I upgraded his enclosure and I gave him apple while he was in the bathtub... too bad I didn't record it.


----------



## StampFan (Aug 28, 2018)

I tried something I asked about in a different thread - Repashy.  Filled 3 little gatorade cups with Repashy Grubs n Fruit.  Within 24 hours had my 2 dehaani and one Alipes happily munching away, 2 of them immediately.  

I also did a deep google search - - in some of the initial product information for Repashy Grub Pie they suggesed it may become a full meal replacement for invertebrates like centipedes and scorpions the same way Repashy has a full line of crested gecko diet.  I wouldn't feed it full time, but based on this reaction wouldn't hesitate to put in a little bowl every couple of weeks.  Will try one of the crested gecko diets with black soldier fly larvae next time.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 31, 2018)

Scolopendra heros eating fig.


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Sep 5, 2018)

My gigantea went straight to eating banana, both polymorpha were not interested at all. Today i will be offering organic brown pear.


----------



## Reesedra (Feb 16, 2020)

My scutigera coleoptrata, named Feather, has been snubbing all the prey I've tried to give him lately.  I left a single piece of captain crunch (a sugary cereal) in as a last meal for feeders.  Caught him a few weeks ago munching the cereal.  I've left him a tiny slice of pear tonight but I won't know if hes eaten it or not as hes so very small, and very elusive and shy.  I caught him wild in a department store if it matters.


----------

